# season is almost upon us and...



## tsh4425 (Apr 11, 2014)

Well to be honest, I need some help here. I am a avid hunter and knowledgeable in most facets of hunting, except for turkey. Bought my tags and want to get one or more for my holiday dinners. But the fact is I am not sure where to go and what to look for or really just do. I can read all the different books and blogs on getting these birds but some help from local hunters would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## krustymc223 (Jul 19, 2009)

... Well for one thing, read the regulations for fall turkey hunting. You are only one (1) turkey of either sex! So just one for your holiday dinner.


----------



## Waterline (Jan 20, 2007)

There is quite a difference between hunting turkeys in the Spring vs the Fall. During the Fall season, there are flocks of hens, poults, and young birds, and then other smaller groups of adult gobblers will travel together. The most important key to success in the Fall is knowing where these flocks are spending the day. You need to find areas with heavy scratching all over the ridge and down the sides of the forest floor. It helps to have a large area like a State forest or Wayne National Forest so you don't have to limit the hunt to a smaller farm where the flocks may be there one day and over on the neighbors farm the next two. If you don't have time to scout and find these scratchings, you're really at a disadvantage and have to hope to find them during your hunt. In the Spring you can often hear a gobbler at dawn and throughout the day which gives you an idea of where the turkeys are from quite a distance . But in the Fall the gobbling is very sporadic if there is any at all and you may not be able to hear any turkey sounds like yelps and purrs until you are very close to the flock and probably have already seen a lot of scratching in the leaves that let you know turkeys were near. Go ahead and set up and try some soft yelping or kee kee runs if you find good, fresh turkey sign. If no response after awhile, keep moving slowly and looking and listening up ahead. If you get lucky and see that a flock is working your way, get into position for an ambush. More than likely, they will be feeding away from you and / or a little too far away for a shot. Maybe one or more of the flock has seen you and are on alert. Then you will have to try and scatter the flock, making them run and fly off in all directions, the more scattered the better. If you ever get to this point you will be close to harvesting your Thanksgiving dinner. More than likely you will have a chance at a hen or young of the year jake or jenny. After the flock is scattered, pick out a nice wide tree near where they all took off running and flying and sit down and get your yelping-type calls out. Wait about 5 minutes or until you begin to hear the scattered flock start to softly call to each other trying to get back together. Start to call softly and keep calling while watching and listening for one or more of the birds to come to you. They really do want to get back together and if they're spread out pretty far, you'll hear them from all directions. Keep calling and get ready. Good camo, low sitting profile with gun up, and minimal movement and you'll be in business. Most important thing is to get out there and let things happen. Just my experiences. The limit is one turkey, either sex. Getting a Fall gobbler would be a subject for additional tactics, plenty more that could be said but enough rambling for now. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

this got me excited as I was getting down from my deer stand this morning. About 20 out in the field. Just under 2 weeks for a nice turkey dinner!


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Waterline nailed it. It helps to time the birds if you know they're passing through the area at a general time you can wait for them and plan from there. We usually see them in Oct. while bow hunting crossing open areas in nice numbers. Hope this helps.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## tsh4425 (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks all, I really appreciate all the advice. Went out deer hunting to a potential bird spot the other day and not only saw some nice bucks but saw a group of birds, about 20, meandering through a patch of soy. hopefully with all this rain I will find some paths of tracks to give me an idea of the routes they are using. Thanks,I well keep in touch.


----------

